# Nissan GT-R tuning packages from NISMO coming Aug. 20th



## palema (Aug 7, 2008)

Nissan's motorsports arm has been hard at work developing parts for the GT-R, and on August 20th, R35 owners in Japan will get their first taste of NISMO's efforts. Tuning packages – ranging from street to circuit kits – will be offered in either comprehensive combinations or ala carte, and will include wheels and tires, carbon fiber aero parts, exhaust systems, tweaked ECUs and upgraded cooling kits. All the parts have already undergone rigorous testing, primarily during NISMO/MOTUL's campaign of a race-prepped R35 GT-R in the Tokachi 24 hour endurance race.

More details are due out in a few weeks, although there's no word on if or when these parts will be available in the U.S.


----------



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)

no bad .you right.thanks a lot


----------



## aliac (Aug 18, 2008)

:newbie:
liek it thanks a lot


----------



## carry (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see when HKS gets their hands on one... 800 - 1000 hp beast waiting to happen.


----------

